# my kids



## cvalda (Mar 26, 2008)

My mom and I took the kids to the Children's Museum (which is by the Capitol building), so I snapped a few group shots of the kids!


----------



## Josh (Mar 26, 2008)

you are blessed with a beautiful family kelly!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Mar 26, 2008)

Makes me tired just looking at them Kelly! LOL Cute bunch they are!


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 26, 2008)

As usual great pics and cute kids, Kelly. I never get tired of looking at a happy family.


----------

